# Amazing Green Mamba feeding video! Must watch!



## kawasakirider (Jul 22, 2011)

The whole video is great, but from 13 minutes onward the camera is up VERY close and in great focus as this green mamba is chain fed quails. Such a beautiful snake. I'm going to have to devote a week to watch this guys videos, haha.

[video=youtube;1DW9w8UyoaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DW9w8UyoaY[/video]


----------



## Foxthor (Jul 22, 2011)

Have to click on the title to view..

I have watched heaps of this guys videos, his voice is a bit annoying but he has great animals and videos.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't realise they couldn't be embedded. 

Everyone should have a look, it's fantastic.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 22, 2011)

great video!


----------



## GreatSnakes (Jul 22, 2011)

He's great, I've always enjoyed is videos, especially the way he feeds his snakes water


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 22, 2011)

Viperkeeper is a great guy with some amazing snakes.
Was watching the Snake Underworld doco this morning before school (recorded it), and in the intro there are some scenes from the Viperkeeper video intro, specifically when he opens the door and the viper strikes at him.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 22, 2011)

That little clip is crazy. He was very close to being bitten, lol.


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 22, 2011)

I remember watching one of his vids ages ago on Bitis peringueyi - ‪Pet or Not a Pet..Plus Speedy Peringueyi‬&rlm; - YouTube

Enjoyed watching the above Mamba vid... and the 'green meanie' one :lol:


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 22, 2011)

W4NTED said:


> I remember watching one of his vids ages ago on Bitis peringueyi - ‪Pet or Not a Pet..Plus Speedy Peringueyi‬&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> Enjoyed watching the above Mamba vid... and the 'green meanie' one :lol:



That mother buying a venemous snake for her 10 y/o son is an idiot...


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 22, 2011)

Ha ha... yeah, gotta love that :lol:


----------



## Tildy (Jul 23, 2011)

Just watched that one and a few more. You guys have to watch Night Of The Living Dead. His Cobra plays dead on him. Its funny.


----------

